# Difference -ra form and -ba form



## jtm2292

今日はみんなさん、

この問題を調べてみましたが、いい説明を見当たらなかったでしょう。。。　ごめんなさい、私は新しい日本語の学生です。

下に言葉がありますが、でも、言葉の中で、何が一番正しいですか。

六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
六月に卒業したら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。 「これは正しいじゃないですか。」

六月卒業すれば、今仕事を探さなければならない。「これはただしいじゃなですか。」
六月卒業するなら、今仕事を探さなければならない。
六月卒業したら、今仕事を探さなければならない。

どれが一番いいですか。どうして？

どうもありがとうございます、

ジョナサン


----------



## yoshi-hiro

jtm2292さん、こんにちは
どの文も大きな誤りはないと思いますが、一番自然だと感じたのは次の文です。

*六月に卒業したら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます*。
→並列できれいにまとまっています。
→「すれば」はその前の文を強調します。「*六月に卒業*」を強調したければ「六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」でOK。
→「~するなら~します」というと違った意味で伝わってしまう可能性が少しだけあります。
「卒業するなら仕事します」→「あなたが卒業するなら私は仕事します」or「私は卒業するくらいなら仕事する方を選びます(私は卒業しない)」
→「するなら」に続くのは「~なければならない」、「~すべきだ」、「~した方がいい」、「~しなさい」などで、助言や命令する時に多く使われます。

*六月卒業するなら、今仕事を探さなければならない。*
→自然な仮定法です。
→「すれば」よりも「六月卒業*するのであれば*、今仕事を探さなければならない。」の方が自然です。(「するなら」と同じ意味)
→「~したら」の時制が未来なら、その後に続く「~なければならない」も未来にした方が良いです。「六月卒業したら、その後仕事を探さなければならない。」
→または、「今」を除いても自然になります。「六月卒業したら、仕事を探さなければならない。」どちらも仕事を探すのは卒業後になります。

勉強がんばってください


----------



## Tonky

> *六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> *六月に卒業すれば、今仕事を探さなければならない。


「六月に卒業しない」場合を考えて話しています。六月じゃなくて三月に卒業するかもしれませんし、卒業しないかもしれません。
「ば」は、逆の場合を考えて話すことが多いです。そして、結果は必然的（必ず起こること）か、予想できる未来です。　
　例）もっと勉強すれば、上手になります。（勉強しなければ上手になりません。）
「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」は話し手の意志です。六月に卒業すれば必ず起こることではありません。予想できる未来でもありません。一年だけ仕事をする人も、仕事をしない人も、大学院へ行かない人もいます。yoshi-hiroさんが上にOKと書かれているように、特別な場合（例えば、その学校の卒業生や六月に卒業する人はいつもそうしている、そうする習慣がある場合など）に使うことができます。が、特別な場合でなければ、×です。
「今仕事を探さなければならない」は今の状況を説明しています。「必ず起こること」でも「予想できる未来」でもありません。×です。



> *六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> 六月に卒業するなら、今仕事を探さなければならない。


誰かが「六月に卒業します」と言いました。その情報を聞いて（見て）、「それなら～」とアドバイスや命令、要求、判断をします。
　例）もっと勉強するなら、上手になります。（もっと勉強すると言いましたね？それなら、上手になる！←判断）
　例）日本で働くなら、日本語を勉強しなければなりません。（日本で働く？それなら、日本語勉強しなければ！←アドバイス/判断）
　例）タクシーに乗るなら、お金を貸してください。（タクシーに乗る？それなら、お金がないから貸して！←要求）
「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」は話し手の意志です。アドバイスでも命令でも要求でも判断でもありません。×です。
「今仕事を探さなければならない」は今の状況判断（または今の状況に即したアドバイス）ですから、◎です。



> 六月に卒業したら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> *六月に卒業したら、今仕事を探さなければならない。


六月の卒業*後*について話します。その前については使えません。
　例）もっと勉強したら、上手になります。（上手になるのは勉強してからです。勉強する前に上手にはなりません。）
「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」は卒業*後*のことですから◎です。
「今仕事を探さなければならない」は今のことで、卒業*前*ですから、×です。

「ば/たら/なら/と」は他の使い方もあります。全部書けばとても長くなりますから、使い分けの基本だけ書きました。
わかりにくい言葉があったら教えてください。（◎＝正しい、×＝正しくない）


----------



## jtm2292

ああそう。ありがとう！

私は一番いいし初の言語は英語ですから、あなたの説明は全部が分かりませんが、意味を分かると思います。「－た ら」は私か一人の人がするのを使ったほうがいいですが、もし私は何人がするのを言いたいなのに、「－えば」を使った方がいいね？また、私は「六月卒業す る」を話していますから、もしこれを説明をしたい、この言葉を使った方がいいでしょうね。私は正しいですか？

また、ありがとうございますtonkyとよしさん。ひどい文法を使ってすみません。

ジョナサン


----------



## Tonky

jtm2292 said:


> 「－た ら」は私か一人の人がするのを使ったほうがいいですが、もし私は何人がするのを言いたいなのに、「－えば」を使った方がいいね？また、私は「六月卒業す る」を話していますから、もしこれを説明をしたい、この言葉を使った方がいいでしょうね。私は正しいですか？


Hmm, maybe not quite right. Please let me try it again in English. (I hope you don't mind.)



> *六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> *六月に卒業すれば、今仕事を探さなければならない。


When you use "ba", you often talk with the opposite case in mind, in this case, comparing with "if you _don't_ graduate in June". Like, you may graduate in March instead, like most Japanese students do, or you may not graduate this year.
The consequence of "ba-clause" should be, in most cases, inevitable or predictable future.例）もっと練習すれば、上手になります。​（If you practice, you'll do better, _but If you don't, you won't_.）​ 「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」 is talking about the speaker's will or intention, and it's not inevitable action nor predictable future.
However, IF everyone who goes to this school or who graduates in June is supposed to work for two years and then go to the graduate school, as a custom or some kind of tradition, it can be predictable for the speaker as well, and you may say 六月に卒業すれば, in comparison to the opposite case. Otherwise, no. It needs special context to use "ba" here. 
「今仕事を探さなければならない」 is explaining the current situation and not inevitable nor predictable future, so, no good either.



> *六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> 六月に卒業するなら、今仕事を探さなければならない。


"nara" is used when the speaker has the information beforehand. You learned that someone was graduating in June, thus you give this person an advice, order, request or judgement (regarding the info).例）もっと練習するなら、上手になります。​（you heard that this person was practicing more, and giving your judgement "you'll be better at it"）​「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」 again, is talking about the speaker's will or intention, so not appropriate, unless the subject of "nara-clause" and that of the consequence are different, such as "If _you_ are graduating in June, _I_ would work for 2 years and then go to the graduate school", as yoshi-hiro explained above.
「今仕事を探さなければならない」 is giving your judgement or advice, based on the info, so this is good.



> 六月に卒業したら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> *六月に卒業したら、今仕事を探さなければならない。


With "tara", you are talking about *after *graduation in June. Not before graduation.例）もっと練習したら、上手になります。
（you'll get better AFTER you practice more, not BEFORE you practice more.）​ 「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」, you do so after you graduate, so this is fine.
「今仕事を探さなければならない」, you are talking about now, before graduation in June, so no good.

Does it make sense?


----------



## jtm2292

Thanks for responding, Tonky! I really appreciate it.



Tonky said:


> Hmm, maybe not quite right. Please let me try it again in English. (I hope you don't mind.)
> 
> 
> When you use "ba", you often talk with the opposite case in mind, in this case, comparing with "if you _don't_ graduate in June". Like, you may graduate in March instead, like most Japanese students do, or you may not graduate this year.
> The consequence of "ba-clause" should be, in most cases, inevitable or predictable future.例）もっと練習すれば、上手になります。​（If you practice, you'll do better, _but If you don't, you won't_.）​ 「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」 is talking about the speaker's will or intention, and it's not inevitable action nor predictable future.



This seems to remind me of the English distinction between if and only if. So, like in English, the opposite case you're referring to is a sentence structured like this: "If not A, then not B", which has a distinctly different meaning from "If A then B." In fact, I believe that "If not A, then not B" is equivalent to "Only if A, then B". So the following two sentences in English have the same meaning:

If you don't wash your hands, then you won't be healthy.
Only if you wash your hands will you be healthy.

So if this theory holds, does that mean that the following sentences make sense in Japanese:

毎日日本語の授業に行けば、日本語の話し方が分かります。 

(Only if you go to class everyday, will you understand how to speak Japanese. Clearly, there are other things besides going to class everyday that will allow you to understand how to speak Japanese, but if you don't go, then you will not succeed, and you will not learn, hypothetically speaking)

Versus,

雪が降ったら、雪が積もります。

(If it snows, then snow will accumulate) Sorry to use such a mundane example, but whenever in real life it snows, it is necessarily the case that snow will accumulate. But, it is not true that "only if it snows, will snow accumulate", since I could imagine a snow creating machine that causes an accumulation of snow or something.

In any case, does my explanation seem to make sense and reflect the usage of the two structures?







> However, IF everyone who goes to this school or who graduates in June is supposed to work for two years and then go to the graduate school, as a custom or some kind of tradition, it can be predictable for the speaker as well, and you may say 六月に卒業すれば, in comparison to the opposite case. Otherwise, no. It needs special context to use "ba" here.
> 「今仕事を探さなければならない」 is explaining the current situation and not inevitable nor predictable future, so, no good either.
> 
> 
> "nara" is used when the speaker has the information beforehand. You learned that someone was graduating in June, thus you give this person an advice, order, request or judgement (regarding the info).例）もっと練習するなら、上手になります。​（you heard that this person was practicing more, and giving your judgement "you'll be better at it"）​「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」 again, is talking about the speaker's will or intention, so not appropriate, unless the subject of "nara-clause" and that of the consequence are different, such as "If _you_ are graduating in June, _I_ would work for 2 years and then go to the graduate school", as yoshi-hiro explained above.
> 「今仕事を探さなければならない」 is giving your judgement or advice, based on the info, so this is good.
> 
> 
> With "tara", you are talking about *after *graduation in June. Not before graduation.例）もっと練習したら、上手になります。
> （you'll get better AFTER you practice more, not BEFORE you practice more.）​ 「二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます」, you do so after you graduate, so this is fine.
> 「今仕事を探さなければならない」, you are talking about now, before graduation in June, so no good.
> 
> Does it make sense?



It seems that なら then is used specifically like since is used in English. So like, "Since you drive, you have a license"

運転するなら、ライセンスがあります。

does this seem to work?

Thanks a bunch,

Jonathan


----------



## Tonky

jtm2292 said:


> So if this theory holds, does that mean that the following sentences make sense in Japanese:
> 
> 毎日日本語の授業に行けば、日本語の話し方が分かります分かるようになります。
> 
> (Only if you go to class everyday, will you understand how to speak Japanese. Clearly, there are other things besides going to class everyday that will allow you to understand how to speak Japanese, but if you don't go, then you will not succeed, and you will not learn, hypothetically speaking)


いいところつきますね！ おしい！
Yeah, almost right, but 分かります is a static verb. So the English translation of that sentence would be "Only if you go to class everyday, (do) you understand how to speak Japanese". It should be "*分かるようになります*" (come to understand/start to understand) instead of "分かります", then 完璧（かんぺき）です！

By the way, we say this too, even though I would probably disagree to it myself. Grammar-wise, correct.毎日日本語の授業に行かなければ、日本語の話し方がわかるようになりません。​
I'm not really sure though if "Only if" applies as a correct English translation here, but maybe a good way to see the difference. I hope someone else better at English may be able to tell you  (Anyone, please?)




> 雪が降ったら、雪が積もります。
> 
> (If it snows, then snow will accumulate) Sorry to use such a mundane example, but whenever in real life it snows, it is necessarily the case that snow will accumulate. But, it is not true that "only if it snows, will snow accumulate", since I could imagine a snow creating machine that causes an accumulation of snow or something.


Nevertheless, snow accumulation is a predictable nature event and it is only prevented by human actions. 
In this case, you could say either way, （この寒さで）雪が降れば積もります。＝（この寒さで）雪が降ったら積もります。 _If it snows (in this cold climate), then snow will accumulate._塵（ちり）も積もれば山となる。_ (Japanese proverb)_​If (even little stuff as) dust accumulates, it'll make a mountain. → Many a little makes a mickle.​
Please note that you only have the opposite case IN MIND by using "ba-form", not exactly you are trying to emphasize the opposite case, but rather an implication. Indeed, most Japanese native speakers do not really realize the difference at all and just pick the one they find better. 




> It seems that なら then is used specifically like since is used in English. So like, "Since you drive, you have a license"
> 
> 運転するなら、ライセンスがあります。
> 
> does this seem to work?


When you say "ライセンスがあります" like that, it sounds more like "*Since you drive, <I> have a license", and it sounds weird. You could say "車で行くなら、免許（めんきょ/license）があります（から大丈夫です）" meaning, "If we are going by car, I have a license (so we will be fine)." 
It may sound better if some additions are allowed, such as follows;運転するなら、免許がありますね？　_If/Since you drive, you have a license, don't you?_​運転するなら、免許があるはずです。 _If/Since you drive, you should have a license._​

Please remember that we do have an equivalent of "since" such as ～ので, ～から too! Just because you can replace them with "since" it does not always mean it should be translated that way. It is just an explanation here to see the difference


----------



## YangMuye

はじめまして。
スレ主さんの文を読むとき、


> ×六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> ○六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> ○六月に卒業したら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。
> 
> 
> ×六月卒業すれば、今仕事を探さなければならない。
> ○六月卒業するなら、今仕事を探さなければならない。
> ×六月卒業したら、今仕事を探さなければならない。


と思いましたが、Tonkyさんの解説を見ると「六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」は×だったのです。
ちょっとわからないところがありますので、皆さんにお聞きしたいのです。どうぞよろしく、お願いします。

私が「六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」を「×」とする理由は、Tonkyさんのおっしゃる「結果は必然的」ということではなく、「AすればB」のAはBを起こす最低条件と考えられる、ということにあります。
「あなたが歌えば、私も歌う。」のような、Bが意志であっても、問題なく言えるようです。
「六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」が言えないのは、AB両方が意志を表すので、微妙な言い方になってしまうからではないでしょうか。

「六月に卒業*できれば*、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、言えるでしょうか。

私が「六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」を「○」とする理由は、「いつ卒業するかは本人の意志によらない、たとえば、卒業式の手順による」場合を考えて、「もし、六月に卒業する(の/状況)であれば、その後、何々をする。」と言う状況だと考えるのです。
もしそういう状況での発話とするなら、言えるでしょうか。

「六月に卒業できるなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、どうでしょうか。


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> 私が「六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」を「×」とする理由は、Tonkyさんのおっしゃる「結果は必然的」ということではなく、「AすればB」のAはBを起こす最低条件と考えられる、ということにあります。
> 「あなたが歌えば、私も歌う。」のような、Bが意志であっても、問題なく言えるようです。
> 「六月に卒業すれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」が言えないのは、AB両方が意志を表すので、微妙な言い方になってしまうからではないでしょうか。
> 「六月に卒業*できれば*、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、言えるでしょうか。


ふ～む、おっしゃる通りです！「話し手の意志」「必ず起こる」という書き方がよくないようですね。
「あなたが歌えば、私も歌う」は「あなたが歌うなら、私も歌う」と言い換え可能ですが、「あなたが歌う」という前提を提示して自分の意志を示す後者と違い、前者は「あなたが歌わない」（又は歌っていない）状態を念頭に発言しており、「あなたが歌う」ことでを条件に「私も歌う」という意志でありながらも「予想できる未来」というのが暗示されてを表現しています。（という説を私は採用しています。）　つまり、六月に卒業できれば、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。​ というのは、卒業できない可能性をも同時に想定していること(卒業できなければそうしない）、話し手の意志でありつつ、予想し得る未来ということ、つまり卒業できることを条件とした意志ということで、問題ないと思います。が、他の皆さんのお考えも聞いてみたいですね。
（読み返してみると、「予想できる未来」という言葉、ちょっとおかしいですね＾＾　YangMuyeさんの言われる「条件」という方がよさそうです。
**再編集**
また読み返すと、やはり「予想できる未来」は言葉だけでなく、ここの説明ではあてはまらないようです。（ということで線を引きました。）失礼しました。



> 私が「六月に卒業するなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」を「○」とする理由は、「いつ卒業するかは本人の意志によらない、たとえば、卒業式の手順による」場合を考えて、「もし、六月に卒業する(の/状況)であれば、その後、何々をする。」と言う状況だと考えるのです。
> もしそういう状況での発話とするなら、言えるでしょうか。
> 
> 「六月に卒業できるなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、どうでしょうか。


はい、言えます。
私の言葉が足りなかったかとは思いますが（上の私の説明は上級者でない日本語学習者にも理解できるよう簡単な日本語に努めたつもりでしたので、「話を聞いて/見て」と書いていますが、情報を得て、とご理解いただければいいかと思います）、結局は、卒業式の手順にしろ何にしろ、外部の事情による「六月に卒業」という情報を話し手が得ていると説明できるかと思いますが、いかがでしょうか？


----------



## frequency

YangMuye said:


> 「六月に卒業*できれば*、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、言えるでしょうか。
> 「六月に卒業できるなら、二年仕事をして、それから大学院へ行きます。」に変えたら、どうでしょうか。



両方OKに聞こえるよ。ただ、できる・できないというのは能力または可能性を表すよ。また違うコンセプトの情報を加えていることになるんだよ。卒業できるかできないか、という問題のことだね。
～れば、にしてみよう。
卒業できれば　vs　卒業すれば
はおおよそ同じに聞こえるかな・・どっちを使ってもそんなにおかしくないよ。ただ、能力・可能性の問題以外はね。

See できる・できない suggests ability　or possibility: you add another topic in it―you're focusing if you can graduate or not.
Then, let's connect if―
卒業できれば vs 卒業すれば 
If I can graduate vs If I graduate

sounds roughly equal to me, and I mean it's not weird whichever you use, except for the matter of ability/possibility.

その他のことはちょっと待ってね～


----------



## YangMuye

Tonkyさん、frequencyさん、ご返事ありがとうございました。



> 私の言葉が足りなかったかとは思いますが（上の私の説明は上級者でない日本語学習者にも理解できるよう簡単な日本語に努めたつもりでしたので、「話を聞いて/見て」と書いていますが、情報を得て、とご理解いただければいいかと思います）、結局は、卒業式の手順にしろ何にしろ、外部の事情による「六月に卒業」という情報を話し手が得ていると説明できるかと思いますが、いかがでしょうか？


そうですね。
日本語学習者には、「ば」の前件の述語が状態性でなければ、後件は意志・命令などであってはならない、という明快な解説があるようです。
とすると、「なら(ば)」・「であれば」・「たら(ば)」・「ていれば」・「ければ」などは、全部状態文なので、問題ないです。
これを覚えてしまえば、とりあえず、テストには十分でしょう。

また、以前も同じ質問をしたのですが、個人差もあるでしょうか、前件が意志であっても、後件の命令文に違和感を覚えない方も少なくないようです。テストでは、やはり、そうしないほうがいいです。

EDIT
もうひとつ質問したいのです。


> もし東京に来れば、ぜひ連絡してください


は、「間違いだ」、「来ればを来たらに直すべきだ」とかいう方が多いようです。
「東京に来??、あらかじめ連絡してください」を言いたいのなら、どういえばいいでしょうか。
私なら、「東京に来*る時(は)*」「東京に来る*予定があったら*」などに言い変えるのですが、「来れば」ではダメかなと思います。（実際もダメだったようです。）
「来る(の)なら」は「来るか来ないかは、今の発話の時点ですでに決まっていることだ」という感じです。
「来たら」なら、普通はその後のことに限定されているでしょう。

再編集
「東京に来*ることがあれば*」も言えるようです。
今まで言及した「意志」とは、あくまで*平叙文*のことなので、「しろ」、「しよう」など文末表現とはまったく違う種類になります。以上の「条件説」も適用しがたいでしょう。


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> また、以前も同じ質問をしたのですが、個人差もあるでしょうか、前件が意志であっても、後件の命令文に違和感を覚えない方も少なくないようです。テストでは、やはり、そうしないほうがいいです。


個人差は間違いなくあるでしょうね。若い方の日本語とそうでない者（教師を中心とした＾＾）の日本語の違いもあるかもしれません。
言語は生きていますから、ある程度固まっている文法でもどんどん変わってきますね。私も若い頃、教授等に「君のその文法は正しくない」と言われたことがよくありましたし、当時は昔の日本語教科書の不自然さに違和感を覚えたこともよくありました。
ところで、申し訳ありません、ある程度はさかのぼって読んだのですが、以前の質問というのがわかりません。なんという名前のスレッドですか？ちょっと読んでみたいです。（全く同じ質問でなければ。）


----------



## YangMuye

> ところで、申し訳ありません、ある程度はさかのぼって読んだのですが、以前の質問というのがわかりません。なんという名前のスレッドですか？ちょっと読んでみたいです。（全く同じ質問でなければ。）


すみません。「同じ質問した」ではなくて、「どこかで似たような質問を何度もした」なのです。

#11に載った質問も、そのひとつです。（原文でなくても、同じタイプです。）


----------



## Tonky

YangMuye said:


> EDIT
> もうひとつ質問したいのです。
> 
> 
> 
> もし東京に来れば、ぜひ連絡してください
> 
> 
> 
> は、「間違いだ」、「来ればを来たらに直すべきだ」とかいう方が多いようです。
> 「東京に来??、あらかじめ連絡してください」を言いたいのなら、どういえばいいでしょうか。
> 私なら、「東京に来*る時(は)*」「東京に来る*予定があったら*」などに言い変えるのですが、「来れば」ではダメかなと思います。（実際もダメだったようです。）
> 「来る(の)なら」は「来るか来ないかは、今の発話の時点ですでに決まっていることだ」という感じです。
> 「来たら」なら、普通はその後のことに限定されているでしょう。
> 
> 再編集
> 「東京に来*ることがあれば*」も言えるようです。
> 今まで言及した「意志」とは、あくまで*平叙文*のことなので、「しろ」、「しよう」など文末表現とはまったく違う種類になります。以上の「条件説」も適用しがたいでしょう。
Click to expand...

よくわかります。計画性皆無の私は東京の友人に「来たら、じゃなくて、来る前に連絡しろ！」とよく怒られています

・東京に来るなら、ぜひ連絡してください。
「来る」という情報に基づいての文になりますが、聞き手が既に希望を伝えている場合（「東京か、行きたいなあ！」とか「東京っておもしろい？」など形は様々でも、可能性を示唆するような言動がある場合）は、それを情報として「来るなら」が使えると言ってよいと思います。
_例　A「東京に住んでるの？秋葉原ってやっぱりおもしろい？」　B「来るなら連絡してよ、案内するから。」_

ところが、私のように地方に住んでいると、「日本行きたいなあ」と言われても、たいていの方は東京、奈良、京都、大阪などの観光地を思い描いているため「（私の町に）来るなら」とはやはり言えません。もし+「来ることがあったら/あれば」「来る機会があったら/あれば」を使っています。

「来れば連絡して」はダメなのに、「来ることがあれば連絡して」が大丈夫なのは、仰る通り条件説の性質が大きく関わっていそうですね。
「（あなたが）日本に来る」は、未決定の事柄（聞き手の意志）で変更可であるのに対し、「来ることがある」「来る機会がある」は本人の意志決定ではどうにもならない（ことを暗示している）というところが、「ば」を使えるか否かに関わっているように思います。


----------



## frequency

したら is when likely. A possible event. 東京に来たら、連絡ください。So 連絡ください, a positive promise, works fine.
すれば is a future event you don't know, a little far from your likeliness. 東京に来れば、桜が見れます。



YangMuye said:


> もし東京に来れば、ぜひ連絡してください
> _Can I cut some for easy understanding? 東京に来れば、連絡ください。_


東京に来れば、連絡ください。Weird because unsure action + promise. 東京に来たら、桜が見れます。 is that sb will likely come up to Tokyo, and you're giving one suggestion.
And I have to say that I often mix すれば and したら, when not weird*, in a casual talk.
*東京に来れば、桜が見れます。and 東京に来たら、桜が見れます。I mean mixing these is not weird.

I see するなら different from すれば・したら. A temporary setting, estimation, independent from your intention you are going to/want to graduate in June. It's spotlighting June, not your graduation. Then, this is 'In case ~'? U~m, a bit.


c.f.
If I see a doctor, I get better.
If I see a doctor, I will get better. (Unsure about visiting, but sure about getting better when you do so.)
_You have back pain. You're wondering whether to visit a hospital or a chiropractic clinic._
In case I see a doctor, I can use my health insurance.
It's spotlighting doctor, not your visit. Compare with 'In case I see a doctor, I get better', which is weird. However, 'In case~' is interchangeable with if.



YangMuye said:


> 「東京に来*ることがあれば*」


Isn't this 'In case ~', is it? But spotlighting coming to Tokyo.


----------

